# ACS Pro Vaping In Fight Against Tobacco



## Adephi (19/7/18)

https://vaping.com/blog/news/acs-pro-vaping-in-fight-against-tobacco/

The American Cancer Society (ACS) has admitted the American public has been misinformed about the dangers of vaping - and is now going to promote it as an alternative to smoking.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/7/18)

Adephi said:


> https://vaping.com/blog/news/acs-pro-vaping-in-fight-against-tobacco/
> 
> The American Cancer Society (ACS) has admitted the American public has been misinformed about the dangers of vaping - and is now going to promote it as an alternative to smoking.



Busy Reading it now.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/7/18)

Great News

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (19/7/18)

now we just need the South African want to be American society to wake up and see what the Americans is doing next and implement it.


----------



## Adephi (19/7/18)

I have looked for other articles about this but can't find much recently. This seem almost too good to be true.

If only we can get our Cancer Society to see this. But Peter Ucko the CEO is too business minded instead of ethical minded to see the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/7/18)

They will soon once they see the news


Adephi said:


> I have looked for other articles about this but can't find much recently. This seem almost too good to be true.
> 
> If only we can get our Cancer Society to see this. But Peter Ucko the CEO is too business minded instead of ethical minded to see the truth.



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------

